# Trolling motor transducers



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

How many offset the water depth according to how deep your transducer sits in the water?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I do on my Birds but can’t on my Garmin. Gives you the actual depth by doing that to match with the graph’s map. But you have to do the math to figure out how much water is below the transducer if you’re really shallow, especially in rocks.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I keep thinking about it... bought my first boat in ‘87, I swear, one of these days I’m gonna do it!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

More important is do you set your offset to match the Data Chart? A foot difference, in most cases, is not so bad.


----------

